# Described Simply as "Car Accident"



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Be prepared for Chevy hate and questions of "How the hell did this even happen?" The truck seems to be in good shape. Taken from WCVB uLocal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't see anything abnormal, what am I missing here?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's obviously the down pressure mod.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

But I swear, the plow is not too heavy for my truck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1794291 said:


> That's obviously the down pressure mod.


How did I miss that....I was thinking it had a wheelchair accessible bed


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

the design of the frame and welded on bracket for the cab mount / 1st box bolt in that area creates a lot of rust in the frame and makes them paper thin . 

I beet someone cleaned up the truck and made it look great but skipped making sure the frame was clean and strong before putting money in to a money pit.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats the "EZ-LOAD" option for snowblowers...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't let fat women sit on your tailgate.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

lol at least the comments are staying funny and not hating on chevys but I gotta admit that plow does look heavy for that truckk


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1794291 said:


> That's obviously the down pressure mod.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

got a 1/2 ton 98 chevy that let go in same place .not as bad .it bent downward in middle, didn't break all the way ,made it home . just bought 07 3/4 ton to replace it with, I will get some pictures up next week .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

xgiovannix12;1794375 said:


> lol at least the comments are staying funny and not hating on chevys but I gotta admit that plow does look heavy for that truckk


How's this one then, that truck was on the line being built and that was when the GM profit sharing checks came out and the workers all took off to go buy a new Ford truck and forgot to finish it


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think he was parked on a snow pile and it melted


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I just thought that was the really cool dump truck kit you can get from northern tool. Fords have that option too!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

my friends ford! :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mike S;1794476 said:


> my friends ford! :laughing:


I guess chevy and fords are even


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't leave Dodge out of this,


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Or 'Yotas


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I drove a Chevy that did that !!!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

JB Weld can fix that so I do not see a problem.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bird man special?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

peteo1;1794788 said:


> Bird man special?


He holds the patent for this modification !!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Toyota did a great job at revamping and fixing the issue, huh ?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

This ford came in to my buddys shop about a month ago


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

They ended up putting a used southern frame under it


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I should do that to my Tahoe...replace all the suspension while I'm there, all the lines.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

The guy had already done the rear springs. Its a 7.3. They replaced the fuel lines,brake lines.oil pan,u joints. manifolds, water punp and all the hoses while they had it open. Not sure what the bill was but you know it was cheaper than a new truck. They had it out in three days. The guy was happy


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha, good 2-piece thread. Saw a Chevy rc/sb with a small plow a few weeks ago at a local resturaunt that was caved in bad in the center. They still use it around the place for work. Will try to get a picture next time I'm by there.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;1794503 said:


> Can't leave Dodge out of this,


My Dad had a Dodge Ram 50 and he said he had to have the frame welded when it was only two years old. 



2006Sierra1500;1794506 said:


> Or 'Yotas


At least Toyota goes good for their bad frames and makes it right with the owners unlike GM. :angry:


----------

